# Verzauberungs Rezepte



## crazycid (1. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich suche Rezepte fürs Verzauberung die man sich alleine erfarmen kann. (Also Rezepte aus der Scherbenwelt die ungefähr einen Skill von ~350 [Alles was höher ist geht auch] benötigen.)
Könnte mir jemand eine Liste erstellen oder eine Liste posten? (+40Zauberschaden und +30 Int. kann ich bereits)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen crazycid


----------



## Morrtis (1. März 2008)

crazycid schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich suche Rezepte fürs Verzauberung die man sich alleine erfarmen kann. (Also Rezepte aus der Scherbenwelt die ungefähr einen Skill von ~350 [Alles was höher ist geht auch] benötigen.)
> Könnte mir jemand eine Liste erstellen oder eine Liste posten? (+40Zauberschaden und +30 Int. kann ich bereits)
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen crazycid




armschiene : 15 spell auch daoben wos zaubermacht gibt .. genauen spot / mob plz bei buffed => berufe schaun


----------



## crazycid (1. März 2008)

Morrtis schrieb:


> armschiene : 15 spell auch daoben wos zaubermacht gibt .. genauen spot / mob plz bei buffed => berufe schaun



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ist dies das einzigste Rezept das ich noch selbst erfarmen kann?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2008)

Warum schaust du nicht bei Buffed.de -> Berufe -> Verzauberkunst? Dort kannst du dir die Rezepte anschauen und wo sie droppen wie z.B. +40 Spelldamage bei den "Forscher des Sonnenzorns".
Dazu kommen noch einige Rezepte die man bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen für entsprechenden Ruf bekommen kannn.


----------

